# Looking for a sweet honey glazed Beef jerky recipe.



## oregonfisher (Apr 5, 2017)

New member here. Got a Masterbuilt smoker for Christmas. Have been using it for salmon with great results. I've been trying to do beef jerky in it, I've been using a Hi Mountain cure from Cabalas and haven't been totally satisfied with the taste. I'm manly looking for a recipe for a sweeter honey glazed jerky. Also would like to know how long and what temperature to use? Thanks.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 6, 2017)

OF, Welcome! If you hit the search bar above in the right hand corner(magnifying glass) you will get recipes, tips, temps and times for jerky


----------



## firewolf (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi OF,

Not sure how your jerky is going, but I bought my Masterbuilt smoker around the same time you posted this question.

This recipe has been my favorite so far

1 cup brown sugar

Pour in rice vinegar until it covers the brown sugar

1/2 cup soy sauce

1/2 cup mirin (sweetened sake)

2 tbsp minced garlic

1 tbsp minced ginger or a little less than that of ground ginger (I don't follow exact measurements)

1 tsp of ground black pepper

Optional: 1/3-1/2 cup apple juice

Optional: Before I pour in the marinade, I usually toss in 5-6 pieces of meat drizzle honey on them, then repeat until done.  Then pour in the marinade.

Also, if you are a cure fan, you may add a cure to this or a pinch of salt, but not too much.

I marinade the meat in ziplock bags for 24-48 hours - preferred 48.  At least twice during this time I pull it out of the fridge and massage it around.

After pulling them out of the bag, I *pat* them to get the excess liquid off (too much liquid = it all runs off in the smoker and takes the seasoning with it).  Then I generously sprinkle, but don't completely cover, and gently pat/rub on a seasoning.

If I want it somewhat spicy, I use McCormick's Sriracha Black Pepper.  Love this stuff.

If I want sweeter, I use McCormick's Brown Sugar Bourbon.  Love this as well.  Sometimes I use both.

Cooking/smoking: I put the temp up to 200 with wood chips to get the smoke going, then before the first batch goes in, I drop it to 160-170.  Don't worry about what the actual temp is, because you'll probably open the door a few times and the temp will drop to that.

Now I have the cold smoker attachment that I use as well, so if you have that, use that and occasionally fill the chip loader internally on the main smoker.  I keep it around 160-170 for 3-3.5 hours, rotating the racks halfway through this.  You may have to rotate some pieces too.

After 3-3.5 hours, I turn the temp up to 185-190 for about 30-40 minutes and add wood chips.  This brings out some moisture from the meat and "glazes" it for you.  It's really nice.  After the 30-40 minutes, I drop the temps back to 150 and start rotating the pieces to put the non-glazed pieces in the back under the exhaust vent because that is the area the tends to glaze.

You may bump the temp up to 180-190 one more time, but between the 4 and 5 hour mark you will be pulling pieces out as they finish and rotating pieces front to back.  Quickest I've done is 4 hours, longest successfully was 5 hours.  I ran 5.5 hours once and it started getting a hard burned crust, though the flavor wasn't "burned", I figured it was overdone.

But the temperature alternating has worked very well.

Wood chips used:

I'm not particular to any type of wood, but the obvious work well: hickory or apple wood.

I frequently try one of the above and alternate with maple or pecan.

One other trick you can do to add glaze/sweetness is in the final hour or so, lightly drizzle honey on the pieces.  You'll want to test this and figure out what you like best.


----------

